# Good things to Eat.(thing that r good 4U)



## HOBIE (Aug 5, 2013)

Just seen a program on tv. Bad collesterol & Good. Fish etc is no 1 for me. Anyone else like fish or shall we talk about cakes etc.


----------



## FM001 (Aug 5, 2013)

Fish is good but the head & tail has to be removed before eating, ideally filleted.  Shellfish is no no and the thought of eating it makes me puke.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2013)

I like sardines and salmon, and swordfish  Don't like fish with lots of bones. I like lobster and was also quite partial to a bag of cockles at the seaside in my younger years!


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 5, 2013)

For me, fish is only edible if mashed with loads of mayo in a sandwich, or encased in batter.

On the other hand, after many years of trying, I have acquired a taste for olives.  I've been enjoying them for the last 10 years or so, after hating them for most of my life.  My favourites are large green Greek ones, stuffed with pickled garlic.  (I live alone!)


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2013)

I like mackeral, seabass and good ol cod, hate shellfish as toby said yukkkk


----------



## trophywench (Aug 5, 2013)

I like most fish really, but not keen on mussels, except the odd couple nicked off husband's plate and definitely No to eg whelks, cockles.

Fresh mackerel, BBQ'd on the beach; smoked mackerel, kippers, smoked or fresh haddock, trout barbecued (wrapped up in foil having had white wine and onion rings scattered about it's innards) salmon - fresh or tinned, ditto tuna, all white fish except Rock Salmon,  Crab, Lobster - cold or hot - prawns ditto (Gambas a la plancha - drool drool dribble)

So why is it I ask myself, that we hardly ever HAVE any flippin fish?

Oh yeah - Pete's not keen and neither was No 1 husband.  deep sigh.  Tell you what - in Oz and when we ate out, it was Barramundi all the way for me!


----------



## Aoife (Aug 5, 2013)

toby said:


> Fish is good but the head & tail has to be removed before eating, ideally filleted.  Shellfish is no no and the thought of eating it makes me puke.



Ooooh fish with head n tails, I LOVE whitebait!  If it's on the menu then that's what I'm eating nomnomnom


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 5, 2013)

I also could eat Whitebait for England !  Fish is good 4u. Brains etc


----------



## fencesitter (Aug 6, 2013)

Wondrous fish pie recipe (quite a faff but worth it):

saut? onion, garlic and mushrooms
poach white and smoked fish, salmon in some milk. Add cooked prawns if you like. Season with loads of black pepper and dill
drain off milk and use it to make white sauce
hard boil and chop an egg or two
microwave some frozen spinach (or use fresh), add to the onion/mushroom mixture, season with nutmeg

Combine fish, white sauce & egg. Layer with spinach/onion/mushroom mixture, finish with some grated cheese and shove in oven to heat up nicely for 20 mins or so.

mmm


----------



## Highlander (Aug 6, 2013)

I can't stand fish, but will eat the odd trout when forced to.   Give me a steak any time.  However Jam or Cream donuts always acceptable, when I can sneak one in, which is not very often these days.


----------



## cakemaker (Aug 7, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Just seen a program on tv. Bad collesterol & Good. Fish etc is no 1 for me. Anyone else like fish or shall we talk about cakes etc.



What about Fish..cakes?
Delicious if home made and no bones.


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 7, 2013)

cakemaker said:


> What about Fish..cakes?
> Delicious if home made and no bones.


Can you make fishcakes without mashed floury potato and breadcrumbs?!


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm allergic to a lot of fish, except shellfish and fresh water fish all of which I love. Shrimp, prawns, lobster, crab, cockles, mussels and whelks... Yum. Salmon and trout? Bring em on, it's the deep sea oily ones I can't handle. I have fish at least once a week. I love a good prawn curry, or chowder. Or if I can get them fresh enough, just grilled with a little chilli oil and lemon juice.


----------



## cakemaker (Aug 7, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Can you make fishcakes without mashed floury potato and breadcrumbs?!



It would probably be difficult to make without potato but you can leave the breadcrumbs off, I often do or perhaps dust with seasoned flour but then that's not much good either.
I'll have a go at making some and come back with the results.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 7, 2013)

You might be able to do it with sweet potato, but I don't think the ubiquitous cauli would work.


----------



## Aoife (Aug 7, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Can you make fishcakes without mashed floury potato and breadcrumbs?!



YES!!!
You can make absolutely delicious thai fish cakes <drools>
Here's a recipe

http://thaifood.about.com/od/thaiseafoodrecipes/r/classicfishcakes.htm


----------



## Steff (Aug 7, 2013)

Mmm yeah whitebait with paprika aioli nom nom


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 8, 2013)

Once got 6 lobsters from a fisherman & ate 5 one nt. To this day i dont know why i didnt do the lot in !  It was gone the next tea time  No carbs


----------

